# Shovelers Needed in Michigan



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello, I need a minimum of 4 shovelers for a condo complex in Novi Michigan.

$15/hour
1.5"Trigger
4am Start if needed.

Let me know if you're interested!

Could lead to work on Lawn crew in the spring if desired!


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

how many man hours do you estimate there?
reply on post or pm me do discuss details.


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*bump*

bump...................


----------

